# Do you / should you throw out your mf towel after a si02 maintainence spray sealent?



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Simple question(s), even though i don’t personally own anything coating based...

You do a ceramic coating. You throw the towels out after or downgrade them to non-paintwork jobs. Cool makes sense.

You get down the line a bit and you use cure / reload / bouncers / c2v3 etc etc to give the coating a leg up, sprayed on wiped about etc. Now what? Throw the towel away like with the actual coating?

Kicker - whats the consensus for none coating type spray sealents? BSD / blackfire and so on, throw towel? Wash after every use? Wash when the towels losing its effectiveness?
Wax and spray waxes seem to be fine towel wise after a wash so nice and simple there!

Thoughts?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Definitely no need to throw away the towel - the product doesn't harden in your towel like a ceramic. After applying anything sio2 based I'd normally dunk in a bucket of APC and let sit for a while then wash.

Your towel may over time become less absorbent (even hydrophobic if you don't do an immediate wash // APC dunk) and crusty and at this point I relegate it to other jobs.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Good advice ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ there.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Definitely no need to throw away the towel - the product doesn't harden in your towel like a ceramic. After applying anything sio2 based I'd normally dunk in a bucket of APC and let sit for a while then wash.
> 
> Your towel may over time become less absorbent (even hydrophobic if you don't do an immediate wash // APC dunk) and crusty and at this point I relegate it to other jobs.


This is what I do myself, very much no need to bin them.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Good to know the sio2 spray sealants dont trash your towels then


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

When pre soaking your cloths, what sort of dilution ratio are you using?

Think I'm going to start doing this before washing them.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've been using 1 set of chemical guys towels for sio2s following advice on another thread for a couple if years now and it made sense to me that they would be trashed but they are still good (may have lost some softness comparing them with newer towels but I'd expect that anyway).
I dont dunk in APC straight away but I do rinse them well with water straight away and I pre rinse in chemical guys microfiber detergent before putting them in the washer.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Don't know if available in UK yet. New from P&S and The Rag Company. Supose to remove Sio2 sealants, polymer sealant and waxes from towels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Big bottle :lol:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Coatings said:


> Don't know if available in UK yet. New from P&S and The Rag Company. Supose to remove Sio2 sealants, polymer sealant and waxes from towels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be fair most microfibre detergents make this claim, rightly or wrongly! CarPro with their new MFX too.

The fact that the Rag Company endorse this would make me intrigued as I won't buy towels from anywhere else!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> To be fair most microfibre detergents make this claim, rightly or wrongly! CarPro with their new MFX too.
> 
> The fact that the Rag Company endorse this would make me intrigued as I won't buy towels from anywhere else!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes i agree most do but alot of folks have issues with drying aids clogging up drying towels. With mycsealant applying and removal towel water absorbancy wasn't an issue.

With drying towels and drying aids i have seen towels become hydrophobics and most of the top MF detergents and laundry detergents doesn't get them back. Hopefully this will work for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I normally leave them to soak in a 5:1 bucket of hot water and Surfex HD, then but them on a rinse and spin, then wash properly. They come out spot on.

Intrigued on the detergent!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Used Gyeon Cure on the X3 for the last year - no probs with application MF's
I always wash mine after every use

Been using Reload / BSD / BSD mixes for as long as I can remember without any probs with application MF's

Always was my MF's with non bio Fairy washing liquid in the washing machine at 30 degrees C - never had a problem TBH


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Bristle Hound said:


> Always was my MF's with non bio Fairy washing liquid in the washing machine at 30 degrees C - never had a problem TBH


Same here :thumb:


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Will possibly get shot down here but...……..sometimes if I have just used a new MF to apply a clear sealant or Lsp to a clean car, I just tumble them from damp to dry and they seem totally fine to use again.
Any dust or dirt I just put them in the washer and they are fine for 2 or 3 washes then relegate to other jobs.......am talking mainly about the yellow Costco type ones here.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I found when I used Gyeon Wetcoat and sprayed onto a wet MF and spread over panel before rinsing I used less product and paint seemed consistently covered and protected. I did find trying to dry with the same MF next time seemed to push the water around and not absorb as well as normal. Wash process is 40 deg with Fairy non bio liquid or Woolite or equivalent and spin, followed by a short low heat run in the tumble dryer to get some fluffiness back to them, they are not completely dry when I take them out so as not to overheat and wreck them. I have to admit not to presoaking them but usually get washed straight after the car is finished. I now have separate MF's in a different colour or use a microfibre pad for such jobs as Wetcoat etc


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Richors said:


> Will possibly get shot down here but...……..sometimes if I have just used a new MF to apply a clear sealant or Lsp to a clean car, I just tumble them from damp to dry and they seem totally fine to use again.
> Any dust or dirt I just put them in the washer and they are fine for 2 or 3 washes then relegate to other jobs.......am talking mainly about the yellow Costco type ones here.


Sorry to prove you right...

Being brutally honest there are no benefits to your approach, it's neither economical nor the safest way to do it - but we're all different and if it works for you great!

In theory though you're unnecessarily degrading and wasting microfibre (any paint worthy Microfibres are £2.50++ each) and also a spin dry does not remove dirt from the towel (even the most microscopic bit can do harm on certain paint finishes) and only accelerates the cure of the sealant to give your towel a rough finish which pushes product around is more likely to cause smearing, high spots etc.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Makes sense and I do tend to have one approach for the daily bus and a more 'correct' one for the weekend toys but I get what you are saying...……...


----------

